# Which AV is for U



## gxsaurav (Oct 19, 2004)

Although I had a bad experience with KAV personal, it made me reinstall Windows, but that could have been due to my mistake or something

No matter which AV U use, their engine is pretty much same, they do pretty much same way of doing a trick, when U launch an application the AV detects the code being executed for viruses, so this make app launching & opening a bit slow, but itâ€™s still unnotable on system with sufficient RAM

NAV 2K5, which I m using does slows down the app launch a bit, but itâ€™s pretty much a 0.1 or 0.2 % lag, highly un noticeable, it typically runs 5 services in my system, which combined use about 20 MB RAM, now that may seem high for NAV but on my system with 512 MB RAM itâ€™s not notable in Windows, 2D environment, I never go below 300 MB free RAM in 2D windows, although when browsing a lot of WebPages it goes down to 250 MB free RAM

Each game recommends that when U play the game U disable any Anti virus running in background, this is due to the reason that game is full of code running at all times, & if the AV is on, each code is examined on the fly which for game can be bad, U can have about 10% performance decrees, no matter which AV it is

If U do not use Internet, & do not use floppy or CDs to share files, then U donâ€™t need a AV, itâ€™s useless, there is no other way a virus can come to your PC. I use cable internet which is LAN based, when I m not using the net, I disable the LAN which disables my internet, also since I m not on Internet & disable the NAV2K5 Auto Protect, how else a virus can come to my system, if I use a CD while not connected to internet I simply enable the AV software, & scan it, after that disable it again before copying

Just as an example, take a CD & copy the files while your AV Auto protect is on, measure the time, then reboot to free up memory & this time copy again while the AV is off, U will see the files copy fast, the reason for this is that your AV software is examining each code & data on the fly while it is being copied which slows down a process

If U are paranoid about your system being slow due to an AV software, then here are a few measures U can use

1)	Disable Auto protect of your AV if U R not connected to internet
2)	Disable AV & end task all the services & exe that the AV is running when starting to play a game, this helps a lot
3)	Enable your AV before inserting floppy & CD to be protected from Boot viruses on FAT32 Systems, scan it, if nothing is found then disable the AV & then copy

Now coming to the main thing NAV vs KAV, the list can go quite long so I m just writing the pros & cons of both, add more if U find any

NAV 2K5, pros

Most compatible, works with everything, reputable, standard in AV market, less user interaction required, easy to update via Live Update, quick delectation, protection from Internet worms & trozen before they enter with IWM, good for n00bs, archive scanning, eats about 3% CPU resources, fast individual file or few files scan, detects Adware & malware, trozans. Frees RAM automatically when required, in case of games, unpacks any setup exe on the fly & then scans inside, protects E-Mail & Office documents

NAV 2K5, cons

Slows app launching a bit, slows game about 5% when played with Auto protect on, to much RAM eating, not for systems with 128 MB RAM, unnotable on 256+ RAM based system, too many features are not used often, no way not to install a feature, but it can be disabled, really pain in the a** if uninstalled, as it leaves a lot of registry keys, which have to manually removed from a registry cleaning software, slow with full system scan, ADware & malware detection not up to the mark compared to Spybot or AD-Aware SE

KAV Personal Pro 5.012, pros

Less running services & low on RAM usage, good delectation engine & rate, low user interaction required, hourly updates for the Virus definition, less bloated as it comes with AV only, detects trozan & adwares, unpacks any setup exe on the fly & then scans inside with UPX, protects E-Mail & Office documents

More by Indyan, as he knows it better then me

KAV personal Pro 5.012, Cons

More user interaction then NAV 2K5, RAM usage can fluctuate pretty high, but then lowers, transparent scanning in the background, slows app launch a bit, slows games a bit, not the most compatible out there so there can be incompatibility cos itâ€™s still new, not very reputable so low on user trust, not so good updating engine, slow individual & full system scan compared to NAV2k5, doesnâ€™t scan every archive format, buggy with installed after un-installation of a previous AV software (this made me reinstall Windows)

No matter which AV U use, I prefer that U also use a firewall software  with it like Sygate or Zone Alarm, with a good Adware removing software like Ad aware or spybot, the combo is unbeatable

I use NAV2K5 standard, with Sygate Personal firewall pro & Ad aware SE, I disable NAV IWM cos Sygate is better then IWM as firewall

If U have enough RAM & using NAV rite now then keep it, but if U reinstall Windows due to some reason, then before using NAV give KAV a try, U may like it


----------



## sunnydiv (Oct 19, 2004)

my experiance, kaspersky so so so so damn slow

notrton 5, didnt try yet

avg, fastest scanner i have ever seen


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 19, 2004)

Panda Rules silent assasinator 
me using it for some months after giving up on MAV 
faster updates 
and the best thing not resource hungry


----------



## ShekharPalash (Oct 19, 2004)

me fully satisfied with NAV 2005... works fine with my 512 MB... and i hardly play games on my laptop!

never tried KAV... heard a lot about... thinking to tryout in hostel pc as i reach campus after vacs... 

nice pros and cons counted by gx...


----------



## cooljeba (Oct 19, 2004)

AVG 

..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## Wizard (Oct 19, 2004)

* I am using Zone Alarm Antivirus Scanner....Any Comments abt this GxSaurav ?? *


----------



## ice (Oct 19, 2004)

U guys didnt talk bout symantec corp. av 9.

Its their latest Corporate one , with the windows 3.1 look.. No BMP/Gifs, no eyecandy, email scanning, on the fly exe scanning, the works, 

Doesnt carry a spyware detector, but most of us would just use spybot/ad-aware and be happy with them.

Live update is the Normal NAV one, i presume, but seems faster. Low on resources.

Last statistics.

I get 100fps in counter strike, with the AV running, and 98 while its scanning for virii. And 94 when i was DVD ripping and running a system scan.

If u guys want, i could post a few screenies. 
A lot hasnt changed since version 8, except now it works better with OE.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 19, 2004)

What I m tryin here is not another NAV vs other thead or My AV is beTter thread, I m trying to bring in front the pros & cons of your AV, do no hide anything, write everything postive & negative that U like & don't like about your AV, just as I did

Norton has pre-scanner which scane before install which is good, which isn't available anywhere else

I have used Mcafee before so hre is what I think of that

Mcafee 8 Pro, Pros

Don't know any, comes with a firewall which is integrate, good engine, fast with full system scan, 

Mcafee 8 Pro, cons

Realy Bad update engine, extremely slow as such, eats a lot of RAM like 32+ MB, slows app launch a lot, tries to install it's own software & bugs U for that


----------



## ujjwal (Oct 19, 2004)

AVG here ...

There hardly is any difference in game speeds while using this proggie ...


----------



## theraven (Oct 19, 2004)

@gx dude
what happened with ur kaspersky and windows??


----------



## walking-techie (Oct 19, 2004)

happy with my nav 2003


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 19, 2004)

As I said earliee, point out the reasons of using a AV insted of other, some are doing it some are not, I like indyans post, as he pointed out pros of KAV over others

the name of this thread was changed as it was becoming a AV software comparision


----------



## ujjwal (Oct 19, 2004)

Well ... AVG

Pros
+ Low on resources
+ Good trojan detection
+ Small update files

Cons
- May not be as thorough as kaspersky or mcafee

Hmm ...  i'll give symantec corporate AV a try once.


----------



## lavan_joy (Oct 19, 2004)

mm. I'm still sticking with NAV 2005.. Good and takes low resource for me


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 19, 2004)

Good to point out these things for AVG Ujjwal

lavan

as I pointed out earlier, if U have RAM then NAV won't bug U


----------



## wORm (Oct 19, 2004)

Mcafee for me. 

I think AVG/NAV/Kaspersky/AVG/Panda have equally good detection capabilities. So I like to use Mcafee for the ease of use and automation. It updates automatically everyday, without fail. Scans the entire system everyday at 3:00 AM when the computer is idle. Minimum user input required.


----------



## BlAsTeR (Oct 19, 2004)

I will stick to mcafee .

Easy installation , Good look , Not much system resourses , Generally dont fail in detection , easy to work with.

So this makes me go with Mcafee


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Oct 19, 2004)

Welll ... All the cafes here I surfed use Kaspersky ...


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 19, 2004)

This was evident, as the features increse so does the RAM usage, NAV used to eat less RAM in the days of NAV 2K1, now there are more features so more RAM usage, thisis not soemthing to shout at


----------



## swatkat (Oct 20, 2004)

I use eTrust EZ AV.It's good.


----------



## sms_solver (Oct 20, 2004)

Earlier I have been using Norton AV 2003

Now I use AVG
I might try kaspersky

is seems that Norton is loosing it foot over AV market.


----------



## gamefreak14 (Oct 20, 2004)

Gxsaurav,I have to disagree with you. NAV2005 is a real system resource hogger.I have 512 MB RAM, and I still have to wait 3 mins extra during boot up, for the damn 'engine' to load up. Enabling it causes the whole system to go sluggish. So I enable it only while surfing, after which I leave it disabled. And I do perform a system scan every 5 days or so....NAV2004 was much faster while booting and never was a resource hogger. Well you can't blame them when almost everyone has a 3Ghz PC in the US. Bloatware is a must for pushing processor speeds!


----------



## ujjwal (Oct 20, 2004)

NAV2k1 was the only good NAV ever ... i still have a cd of it, might install it sometime to see how it holds up these days


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 20, 2004)

*no av for me*

btw guys i installed norton2k5 systemworks today n it was as disappointing as always. same probs not again plz !!!
engine takes hell lotta time to boot up

install mcafee 9 yesterday it is not worth speaking too

earlier i used kasperesky for a week got rid of that too

now i feel no a/v is good
time for urself to get a lil bit concious over the net and copying data from cd,dvds

now i just use zone alrm pro 5 and webroot spy sweeper


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 20, 2004)

what U guys think is bloatware is not bloat but a feature, the NAV 2K5 boot time protection, which loads NAV when the system boots up, I have disabled it & my system boots in 12 Secs straight, it can also be because U have a lot of stuff loading during system startup, I only have 5 things, 

It's just that if U don' use an always on internet connection like cable or broadband, then U should disable the boot time startup

Go to NAV options -> Auto Protect ->advanced

Uncheck, start NAV at system bootup, it's not bloat but a feature to protect from boot time virus

I have cable net, but the LAN connection by which it comes stays disabled if I m not using it, & with system startup net doesn't start

Kaspersky, soon, when more features will be added it will also become a bloat, just like NAV or Mcafee is rite now, while they were the best before

U must understand the difference between bloat & Feature, do U think they will make their product bloat just to loose reputation


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 21, 2004)

i have 256mb of RAM and still nav takes much of my ram...
i use nav coz i get updates to signitures, and most us use it...

*img62.exs.cx/img62/9472/signiture.gif


----------



## technoteen (Oct 21, 2004)

i use kaspersky

pros-
-the updates are small
-the adware and spyware detection is great
-the virus detction rate is also very good
-you can really turn it off(not like nav where it still eats resources)
-cannot be ended through task manager

cons-
-the startup time increases by about 10 - 15 seconds after logging in
-cannot use it with the switch user feature of xp 
-eats about 11mb ram


----------



## swatkat (Oct 21, 2004)

AVG and eTrust EZ AV rulez.


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 21, 2004)

Hmm,NAC confusions

NAV can be compleately disabled if U want, here's how

1) Disable NAV Auto Protect from NAV->Options->Auto Protect

2) Stop the following services in the series

NAV Auto Protect, Symantec Core LC, Symantec Event Manager,Symantec Settings Manager, after that kill ccapp.exe

a catch is that even if U end task the ccapp.exe, while all the other things are on, NA Auto Protect is still on


----------



## ice (Oct 21, 2004)

Indyan said:
			
		

> AVG is better than mcaffe.
> But symantec corporate isn't gr8.if u wanna try..Kav or NOD 32 shud b your choice.Extendia another option.



Nope, Symantec Corporate is Not bad, its really nice.
have u tried v9?


Edit : Just relaised its detection rates are 9% lower than KAV, btw how would kav run on a p4 2.40 with Winxp Sp2 and 128mb ram. [my gurls pc] ?


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 21, 2004)

ICE simple do what U should do with every AV be it NAV or KAV or Mcafee

If U R not using internet, then U can safely disable the NAV Auto Protect, which is useless if runnig without Internet running, U want free RAM then simply follow the measures I gave above to disable NAV compleately


----------



## xenkatesh (Oct 21, 2004)

I trust NAV and Zone Alarm that rocks!!!!


----------



## ice (Oct 21, 2004)

gxsaurav said:
			
		

> ICE simple do what U should do with every AV be it NAV or KAV or Mcafee
> 
> If U R not using internet, then U can safely disable the NAV Auto Protect, which is useless if runnig without Internet running, U want free RAM then simply follow the measures I gave above to disable NAV compleately



But its not my machine .. 11mb can iznt much i think.


----------



## djmykey (Oct 21, 2004)

I dl kav 5.0.156 ya it rox specially pe but then i cant run the updates coz there is no facility for offline updating i think so it doesnt update from a local foldr. I dunno if any 1 of ya r facing that problem but i am also somebody tell me how am i supposed to remove that message that tells me on my system startup that im supposed to perform a complete scan.


----------



## dare_dexter (Oct 21, 2004)

*NAV is cool and very strong.* But I used 2K4, need I upgrade it to 2K5?


----------



## beyondthegracefgod (Oct 21, 2004)

Well it may sound starnage But is a AV prog actully needed for a home user system.
Well if ur a new user or dunn kno wat a virus nd how to get rid of it then 
u do need one.
But tell me if u hav ntfs partitions (most of us do if u dont u must) all the important s/w programs etc are on seperate partitions .And u update ur windows regularly then do u need a AV prog .Well more than virus the system gets affected by spyware.A good spyware prog s all i use.
Also keep a regular check on my comp using Stinger which is fast very helpful for xp and well free too.
Free is the main part from my xperiences never ever use a pirated copy of Norton or ne AV.If u r using one xpect their call sooner or later.


----------



## ashisharya (Jan 17, 2006)

nod32 has very good detection.


----------



## Sourabh (Jan 18, 2006)

Another old thread bumped for no reason whatsoever. Thread locked.


----------

